# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Տղամարդ լինելն ավելի դժվար է

## Taurus

*Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*
ինչու?

1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!
2. Տղամարդու մարմնի վրա ավելի քիչ տեղ կա, ուր կարելի է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնել
3. Կանայք չեն հիվանդանում простотит-ով ու նրանց վտանգավոր չի իմպոտենցիան:
4. Տղամարդը չի կարող լուծել ինչ-որ խնդիր, միայն լացելով.
....
շարունակեք

----------


## Katka

> *Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*
> ինչու?
> 
> 1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!
> 2. Տղամարդու մարմնի վրա ավելի քիչ տեղ կա, ուր կարելի է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնել
> 3. Կանայք չեն հիվանդանում простотит-ով ու նրանց վտանգավոր չի իմպոտենցիան:
> 4. Տղամարդը չի կարող լուծել ինչ-որ խնդիր, միայն լացելով.
> ....
> շարունակեք


 :Hands Up:  Կանայք ապրում են տղամարդկանց ներվերի և փողերի հաշվին
 :Tongue:  Իմպոտենտ կինը հաստատ ոչ իմպոտենտ տղամարդուն իմպոտենտ կսարքի:
 :Angry2:  բնորոշ է կանանց 99, 99 %
 :Shok:  Չկա տղամարդ առանց կնոջ :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*
> ինչու?
> 
> 1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!
> 2. Տղամարդու մարմնի վրա ավելի քիչ տեղ կա, ուր կարելի է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնել
> 3. Կանայք չեն հիվանդանում простотит-ով ու նրանց վտանգավոր չի իմպոտենցիան:
> 4. Տղամարդը չի կարող լուծել ինչ-որ խնդիր, միայն լացելով.
> ....
> շարունակեք


Իսկ հակափաստարկներ կարելի՞ է.  ::}: 

1. Տղամարդը սեռական հարաբերությունից չի հղիանում
2. Տղամարդու կուսությունը կորցնելը ոչնչով չի անդրադառնում նրա ապագայի վրա
3. Ե՛վ տղամարդը, և՛ կինը աշխատում են աշխատավայրում, սակայն միայն կինն է նաև տանն աշխատում
4. Տղամարդը սովորաբար բռնաբարության չի ենթարկվում
5. Տղամարդը անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ է հսկողության տակ լինում ու նրան անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ բաներ են արգելվում։

_Շարունակելի_

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> *Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*
> ինչու?
> 
> 1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!


Բացատրություն կա  :Wink:  
Ինչու՞ են տղամարդիկ մեռնում  իրենց կանանցից առա՞ջ. որովհետև ուզու՛մ են   :LOL: 

կներեք մի քանի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ   :Smile:  

Կանայք ուզում են, որ տղամարդիկ բավարարեն իրենց բոլոր պահանջները, իսկ տղամարդն ուզում է, որ կինը բավարարի իր միայն մի պահանջը  :Smile:  
Տղամարդկանց ոտնաթաթերն ավելի մեծ են, քանի կնոջինը. մաքուր էվոլյուցիայի հետևանք է  .  կինը ստիպված է եղել երկար կագնել խոհանոցի լվացարանին շատ մոտ   :Sad:  
Տղամարդիկ եղանակի պես են. անհնար է նրանց փոխել  :Sad:  

 :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.05.2018)

----------


## impression

*1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!*
Ոնց թե չկա, իհարկե կա. ավելի երկար են ապրում, որ ամուսնու թաղման հետ կապված հոգսերն էլ հոգան, հետո նոր հանգիստ խղճով  մեռնեն:
*2. Տղամարդու մարմնի վրա ավելի քիչ տեղ կա, ուր կարելի է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնել:*
Գեր տղամարդիկ հաշիվ չե՞ն: Իսկ եթե ներքին օրգաններ նկատի ունես, ապա տարբերությունն էդքան էլ շատ չի: 
*3. Կանայք չեն հիվանդանում простотит-ով ու նրանց վտանգավոր չի իմպոտենցիան:*
Տղամարդկանց մոտ ինչքան գիտեմ չի լինում կրծքի քաղծկեղ, իսկ կանանց համար իրենց ամուսինների իմպոտենցիան իսկական տրագեդիա է: Ինքն իր համար իմպոտենտ է, իսկ կինը տանջվում է:
*4. Տղամարդը չի կարող լուծել ինչ-որ խնդիր, միայն լացելով.*
Ճիշտ ա, տղամարդը մի հատ գոռում ա, ձեռն էլ խփում սեղանին:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.05.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի հատ էլ  :Wink: 
_ կիսաինտիմ_ 

100  հազար սպերմատոզոիդներից միայն մեկն է բեղմնավորում. որովհետև ո՛չ մեկը չի կանգնի ու ճանապարհ հարցնի…  :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> *Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*


ինչու?

1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!
Այո, բայց դրա բացատրություններից մեկն էլ այն է , որ տղամարդկանց ներվերի հաշվին են կանայք երկար ապրում:
2. Տղամարդու մարմնի վրա ավելի քիչ տեղ կա, ուր կարելի է ինչ-որ բան թաքցնել
Ճիշտ է, գոնե աստված տղամարդուն դրանից փրկելա: Այ, որ սափրվելը  չլիներ լավ կլիներ:
3. Կանայք չեն հիվանդանում простотит-ով ու նրանց վտանգավոր չի իմպոտենցիան:
Չնայած վերն ասվածի մեջ ճշտություն կա, բայց կանայք էլ իրենց խնդիրները կունենան, որ մենք տղամարդիկս չենք ունենում կապված նմանատիպ խնդիրների հետ:
4. Տղամարդը չի կարող լուծել ինչ-որ խնդիր, միայն լացելով.
Ճիշտ է, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Տղամարդը բոլոր խնդիրները փորձում է լուծել իր ներվերի հաշվին այստեղից էլ առաջին պնդման շարունակությունը:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Քանի որ թեմայում չկար սիրո, զգացմունքների և առավել ևս ռոմանտիկայի հետ որևէ ընդհանրություն, նրանում միայն առկա էին դեսից-դենից քաղված մտքեր, ինչպես նաև ֆորումում առկա չէ «կոմպլեքսներ» անվանված բաժին, ապա թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնից տեղափոխվում է «Դեսից-Դենից» բաժին:*

----------


## dvgray

> *Տղամարդ լինելը ավելի դժվար է*
> ինչու?


Ես վստահ չեմ  :LOL:  որ ավելի դժվար է:  Հայաստանում կյանքի գերակշիռ մասում շատ ավելի հեշտ է: 
…

----------


## Երկնային

_Կանայք ավելի հազվադեպ են ճաղատանում, քան տղամարդիկ… 

Կանայք փողկապ չեն կապում, ոչ էլ ստիպված են սովորել, թե ոնց են դա անում… 

Ինչքան էլ տղամարդը ժպտա ԳԱԻ-ի աշխատողին, մեկ ա տուգանքը ստիպված պիտի վճարի… 

Նույնիսկ եթե տղամարդը էնքան չաղանա, որ 9 ամսականի փոր ունենա, իրան մեկ ա տրանսպորտում տեղ չեն տա… 

Տղամարդուն ծաղիկներ չեն նվիրում… դե եթե մենակ իր թաղումը չի էլի…_

----------


## Երկնային

_էլի հիշեցի… 

Կինը միշտ կարող է վստահ լինել, որ իր երեխան իրենց է… 

Կինը ստիպված չէ ամառվա ամենաշոգին շալվարով ման գալ… _

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արուսիկ, չհասկացանք՝ հիմա դու տղամարդկա՞նց կողմից ես, թե՞ կանանց։  :LOL: 



> Կանայք ավելի հազվադեպ են ճաղատանում, քան տղամարդիկ…


Բայց զատո որ ճաղատանում են... դա կնոջ համար խայտառակություն է, իսկ տղամարդկանց համար սովորական, բնականոն համարվող երևույթ։  :Wink: 




> Կանայք փողկապ չեն կապում, ոչ էլ ստիպված են սովորել, թե ոնց են դա անում…


Է տղամարդիկ էլ թող չկապեն, ո՞վ է ստիպում։ Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ տղամարդիկ էլ բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ չեն հագնում։  :Tongue: 




> _Տղամարդուն ծաղիկներ չեն նվիրում… դե եթե մենակ իր թաղումը չի էլի…_


Կամ էլ համերգը։  :Wink:  Բայց տղամարդուն ծաղիկներ պետք էլ չեն, դրա համար էլ չեն նվիրում։  :Jpit:  Եթե տղամարդիկ սիրեին ծաղիկներ նվեր ստանալ, ապա հաստատ նրանց էլ կնվիրեին։  :Smile: 

Հիմա ի՞նչ, էս թեմայում մրցում ենք, թե ով է ավելի հնարամի՞տ։  :LOL:  
Համոզված եմ, որ տղամարդու ու կնոջ, այսպես ասած, արտոնություններն ի սկզբանե օբյեկտիվորեն հավասարաչափ են բաշխված, թեկուզև տարբեր են, իսկ մնացածը պարզապես լավատեսության ու վատատեսության հարց է, կամ էլ հնարամտության։  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> 1. Կանայք ավելի երկար են ապրում, *չնայած դրան ոչ մի խելքին մոտիկ բացատրություն չկա!*
> Այո, բայց դրա բացատրություններից մեկն էլ այն է , որ տղամարդկանց ներվերի հաշվին են կանայք երկար ապրում:


Ահա մի հատ խելքի մոտակայքում գտնվող բացատրություն  :Jpit: . կանայք տղամարդկանց չափ ո՛չ ծխում են, ո՛չ էլ խմում։

----------


## Սերխիո

զատո ծանր օրեր են ասում , ինչ են ասում , չկա:

----------

masivec (07.10.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> 1. Տղամարդը սեռական հարաբերությունից չի հղիանում


Բայց երեխեն իրա վզովա:




> 2. Տղամարդու կուսությունը կորցնելը ոչնչով չի անդրադառնում նրա ապագայի վրա


Չհաշված դեպքերը, երբ ստիպված ա ամուսնանա նրա հետ՝ ում կուսությունը կորելա:




> 3. Ե՛վ տղամարդը, և՛ կինը աշխատում են աշխատավայրում, սակայն միայն կինն է նաև տանն աշխատում


Սանտեխնիկան, վերանորոգման աշխատանքները, կամ սենց ասած «պատին մեխ մեխելը» էլի տանը կատարվող աշխատանք ա համարվում:




> 4. Տղամարդը սովորաբար բռնաբարության չի ենթարկվում


Կնոջ կողմից գուցե և հազվադեպ, բայց որոշակի տեղերում, որոշակի պայմաններում ուրիշ տղամարդու(կանց) կողմից ենթարկվումա, ու հաճախ:




> 5. Տղամարդը անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ է հսկողության տակ լինում ու նրան անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ բաներ են արգելվում։


Գուցե և այո, բայց «Ու՞ր էիր գիշերը», «Ո՞վ էր զանգել», «Ու՞մ հետ ես գնում», «Հեռախոսիդ մեջ Շուշանը ո՞վա»: Սենց ու նմանատիպ 100-ավոր հարցեր տրվում ա տղամարդուն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց երեխեն իրա վզովա:


Դե հա, եթե հաջողացնեն վզից բռնել ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկել, մենակ էդ եպքում։  :LOL: 




> Սանտեխնիկան, վերանորոգման աշխատանքները, կամ սենց ասած «պատին մեխ մեխելը» էլի տանը կատարվող աշխատանք ա համարվում:


Դրանք բավական հազվադեպ պատահող գործեր են, ամեն դեպքում չես համեմատի ամեն օր ճաշ եփելու, ամաններ լվանալու, հաճախակի լվացք անելու հետ։ Էլ չեմ ասում երեխաներին խնամելը, որ էլի հիմնականում կնոջ վրա է։  :Tongue: 




> Կնոջ կողմից գուցե և հազվադեպ, բայց որոշակի տեղերում, որոշակի պայմաններում ուրիշ տղամարդու(կանց) կողմից ենթարկվումա, ու հաճախ:


 :Shok:  Ուրիշ տղամարդկանց կողմից... ու էն էլ հաճա՞խ։  :Shok:  Դու էլ հո չասեցիր։  :LOL:  Նման դեպքերի հավանականությունն ու հաճախականությունն  էնքան քիչ է, որ նույնիսկ անիմաստ է դրանք նշելը։  :Wink: 




> Գուցե և այո, բայց «Ու՞ր էիր գիշերը», «Ո՞վ էր զանգել», «Ու՞մ հետ ես գնում», «Հեռախոսիդ մեջ Շուշանը ո՞վա»: Սենց ու նմանատիպ 100-ավոր հարցեր տրվում ա տղամարդուն:


Կնոջը նմանատիպ հարցեր ավելի հաճախ են տրվում, քան տղամարդուն։ Կանայք գոնե հարցնում են. «Ո՞ւր էիր գիշերը», իսկ շատ տղամարդիկ նաև հարցնում են «Ո՞ւր էիր ցերեկը»։  :LOL:  Էնպես որ տղամարդիկ էլի շահեկան վիճակում են էս առումով։  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե հա, եթե հաջողացնեն բզից բռնել ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկել, մենակ էդ եպքում։


Չէ Խոսքը Երեխայի ապահովվելու Պահել մեծացնելու մասինա  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ուրիշ տղամարդկանց կողմից... ու էն էլ հաճա՞խ։  Դու էլ հո չասեցիր։  Նման դեպքերի հավանականությունն ու հաճախականությունն  էնքան քիչ է, որ նույնիսկ անիմաստ է դրանք նշելը։


Բա ասենք, Ամերիկյան բանտերու՞մ: :LOL: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ամբողջ գրածս կատակ էր: :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> զատո ծանր օրեր են ասում , ինչ են ասում , չկա:


Չէ, «ծանր» չէ, ավելի լավ ա օգտագործել «գունավոր» տերմինը :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Մեզ երբեք առանց պատճառի ծաղիկ չեն նվիրում, եթե իհարկե դա թաղում չի, ընդորում մեր իսկ.Օրգազմի ժամանակ մեզ չի թույլատրվում ճանկռել կծել,....,Մենք երբեք չունենք ընտրություն ինչ հագնել, կիսաշրջազգեստ թե շալվար!Միշտ կարելի է հասնել սպսված արդյունքի հարվածելով տղամարդում ոտքերի արանքին :Sad:

----------


## Դեկադա

[Ձեզ  եմ  ներկայացնում  գիտական  հետազոտությունների  արդյունքները:

1.	Խմիչքը  տղամարդկանց վրա  ավելի  քիչ  է  ազդում, քան  կանանց. Մեծ քանակությամբ ոգելից  խմիչքներ  օգտագործելու  հաջորդ  օրը  կանայք  իրենց  ավելի  վատ  են  զգում,  քան  տղամարդիկ:
2.	Տղամարդկանց IQ- ն / ինտելեկտի  գնահատականը/ միջինում  կանանցինից ավելի  բարձր  է 4 կետով: Հետազոտությունների  արդյունքում պարզվել  է, որ  տղամարդիկ  տրված  առաջադրանքները  կատարելիս ավելի  արագ  են  կողմնորոշվել և  յուրովի  որոշումներ  գտել:Սակայն  կանայք ավելի  լավ  են  կողմնորոշվել   լեզուներին  և  զգացնումքայնությանը  վերաբերող  հարցերին:
3.	Տղամարդիկ ավելի  թեթև  են  տանում սրտային  վիրահատությունները,  քան  կանայք:
4.	Տղամարդիկ  հակված  են ավելի   բարձր գնահատել  իրենց  ինտելեկտուալ հնարավորությունները,  այն դեպքում, որ  կանայք  իրենց  թերագնահատում  են:Տղամարդիկ  իրենց   ինտելեկտուալ  հնարավորությունները  բարձրացնում  են  5 կետով. Բացի  այդ հետաքրքիրն այն  է,  որ որքան  այն  ցածր  է,  այնքան  նրանք  իրենց  մասին  ավելի  մեծ  կարծիքի  են:
5.	Ի տարբերություն  կանանց  տղամարդիկ  հակված  են  վատ  սովորությունների:Օր.` ծխախոտում պարունակվող նիկոտինը ավելի  ուժեղ  է ազդում  տղամարդկանց  վրա,  քան  կանանց: Միջինը  մեկ  ծխախոտը  տղամարդու  վրա  ազդում  է 132 րոպե, իսկ  կնոջ  վրա`92 րոպե:
6.	Կանայք  ավելի  լավ  են  ստում,  քան  տղամարդիկ: Երբ  տղամարդիկ  ստում  են,  նրանք սկսում  են կմկմալ,  վախեր  և  ախեր  օգտագործել, իսկ  կանայք  իրենց  այնպես  են  պահում` ասես  ոչինչ  էլ  չի  եղել:
7.	Կանանց  ի  վերուստ  տրված  է  երեխաների  դաստիարակությամբ  և  տնային  հոգսերով  զբաղվելը: Եթե այս  բոլոր  հոգսերը  դրվի տղամարդկանց  ուսերին,  նրանք  չեն  դիմանա: Ինֆարկտ և  արագ  մահ` ահա  թե  ինչ  է  սպասվում  < բեղավոր  դայակին>:
8.	Գիշերային  աշխատանքը ազդում  թ  տղամարդկանց  առողջության  վրա, իսկ  կանանց  վրա  ոչ  մի  կերպ  չի  ազդում:
9.	Ամուսնությունը  բացասաբար  է  ազդում  տղամարդկանց  հոգեկանի վրա, որոնք  իրենց  զգում  են <ծուղակը  ընկած>: Միևնույն  ժամանակ  կանանվ  հոգեկան  վիճակը  լավանում  է, քանի որ  նրանք իրենց  ավելի  ապահով  են  զգում:  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Մեզ երբեք առանց պատճառի ծաղիկ չեն նվիրում, եթե իհարկե դա թաղում չի, ընդորում մեր իսկ.Օրգազմի ժամանակ մեզ չի թույլատրվում ճանկռել կծել,....,Մենք երբեք չունենք ընտրություն ինչ հագնել, կիսաշրջազգեստ թե շալվար!Միշտ կարելի է հասնել սպսված արդյունքի հարվածելով տղամարդում ոտքերի արանքին


Էս վերջին կետը աղջիկների դեպքում էլ վատ արդյունք չի տալիս :Wink:

----------


## impression

> Էս վերջին կետը աղջիկների դեպքում էլ վատ արդյունք չի տալիս


Կու՞կ  :Shok:  :Shok: ........

Կուկից հեռու մնացեք... ինքը քացի ա տալիս  :Shok:

----------


## Elmo

> Էս վերջին կետը աղջիկների դեպքում էլ վատ արդյունք չի տալիս


 :LOL:  Բացեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Կու՞կ ........
> 
> Կուկից հեռու մնացեք... ինքը քացի ա տալիս


Չէ, չէ, քացի չեմ տալիս, ուղղակի նշում եմ դրա արդյունավետությունը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիրա կանանց 80% միգուցե և ավելին կուզենային տղամարդ լինել, իսկ տղամարդկանց 1% -ը(չհաշված տրանսֆեստիտներին) գեթ մի վայրկյան էլ չի ուզում կին լինի: Մի գուցե կին լինելը ավելի դժվար է դրա համար...  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մի անեկդոտ կա՝
Աղջիկն ամուսնանաում է, բայց ,երբ պետք է գնան ննջասենյակ , փախնում է ու բարձրանում պահարանի գլխին ու կտրականպես հարժարվում է իջնել , երբ գալիս է քավորը  ու համոզում որ իջնի , հարսը ասում է .« Եթե իմանաս ,որ իջնես ,քեզ    կ..... , կիջնե՞ս»
առակս կցուցանե, որ շատ տղամարդիկ հենց դրա համար չէին ցանկանա կին լինել  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

Հետո էլ ասում եք՝ տղամարդիկ ուժեղ սեռն են …  :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

կանանց ավելի դժվար է ~ մայր լինելը հերոսին համարժեք կոչում է ;-) բայց խեղճերը ուշադրության ու գնահտված լինելու խրոնիկ  պակաս ունեն

----------


## Tanamasi

> կանանց ավելի դժվար է ~ մայր լինելը հերոսին համարժեք կոչում է ;-) բայց խեղճերը ուշադրության ու գնահտված լինելու խրոնիկ  պակաս ունեն


Ճիշտ է։ Մի հատ պատկերացրեք ձեզ ծննդաբերելուց։  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ճիշտ է։ Մի հատ պատկերացրեք ձեզ ծննդաբերելուց։


 :Scare:  չէ, միտքս չնչին ա, երևակայությունս անզոր :Nea:

----------


## Tanamasi

> չէ, միտքս չնչին ա, երևակայությունս անզոր


Դա էլ է դժվարեցնում տղամարդու կեցությունը  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտ է։ Մի հատ պատկերացրեք ձեզ ծննդաբերելուց։


Դու իգական սեռին ե՞ս պատկանում :Shok: 
Ես գիտեի` տղա ես :Smile:  հո հետդ կոպիտ չե՞մ բանավիճել :Blush: 

Երբեք չեմ ցանկացել լինել իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ. Սերխիոյի բերած անեկդոտն էլ որ կարդացի, մի անգամ էլ համոզվեցի, որ չարժի :Jpit:

----------


## sero83

Ոչ մի աղջիկ պարտադիր զինծառայության չի մեկնում

----------


## varduuhi

> Ոչ մի աղջիկ պարտադիր զինծառայության չի մեկնում


Հա, բայց տղաները 2 տարի են ծառայում, իսկ աղջիկները ամուսնանում են ու ամբողջ կյանքում անցնում ծառայության :LOL:  :LOL: : Բա որ սամավոլկա են լինում հորանց տուն.........
 :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (01.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, բայց տղաները 2 տարի են ծառայում, իսկ աղջիկները ամուսնանում են ու ամբողջ կյանքում անցնում ծառայության: Բա որ սամավոլկա են լինում հորանց տուն.........


Նայած ում հետ են ամուսնանում  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ոչ մի աղջիկ պարտադիր զինծառայության չի մեկնում


Թու թու թու էտ էր մնում մենակ պակաս . ամեն ինչ  տեղն էր:  Բայց ինչքա՜ն են նախանձում տղաները աղջիկներին սրտի մութ անկյուններում   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> _
> Կանայք փողկապ չեն կապում, ոչ էլ ստիպված են սովորել, թե ոնց են դա անում… 
> _


Էհ.. բա շուտ ասեիր, արդեն սովորել եմ  :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիրա կանանց 80% միգուցե և ավելին կուզենային տղամարդ լինել, իսկ տղամարդկանց 1% -ը(չհաշված տրանսֆեստիտներին) գեթ մի վայրկյան էլ չի ուզում կին լինի: Մի գուցե կին լինելը ավելի դժվար է դրա համար...


Իսկ ինձ թվում է բավականա որ զգաս ԿիՆ էս ,ու դա կարա մենակ զգալ տա ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԸ,չեմ ասում իսկական տղամարդ,որովհետև տղամարդ բառը ամեն ինչ ասումա:Էլ երբեք չես մտածի տխամարդ լինելու մասին:Ես ուրախ եմ որ ԿԻՆ եմ,դա հրաշալի է:Իսկ ես կարծում եմ ,որ եթե տղամարդու օրգանիզմում նոռմալ են գործում տղամարդկային հորմոնները,եստեղ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ դժվարության հարցը նրա համար երևի ծիծաղելի ու լիքը անտեղի պետք է լինի:Դա իմ սուբեկտիվ կարծիքով

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես վստահ չեմ  որ ավելի դժվար է:  Հայաստանում կյանքի գերակշիռ մասում շատ ավելի հեշտ է: 
> …


wow էստեղ պետք է ասեմ,իմ համեստ կարծիքով,իսկական տղամարդու պատասխան է:Տղամարդ լինելը հաճույքա չէ՞,ինչ դժվարություն

----------


## ivy

Լավն են էս հին թեմաները․ մեջներն էդ ինչ մտքի գոհարներ կան ։))

----------


## Mephistopheles

անհավատալի դժվար ա…

----------


## Cassiopeia

> անհավատալի դժվար ա…


Հատկապես հիվանդ տղամարդ լինելը  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (11.05.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հատկապես հիվանդ տղամարդ լինելը


Առողջն էլ մի բան չի... տաժանակիր աշխատանք ա... տրտանական վերլուծական աշխատանք ա պահանջում...

----------

Տրիբուն (12.05.2018)

----------

